# My sister passed away yesterday



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As many know my sister was dealing with cancer and I have been caring for her.( and my reason for not being here much. 

I was staying right at my sisters house 24/7 since Sat.
We just signed up with Hospice on Monday. Hospice evaluating nurse came Tuesday and her assigned nurse was scheduled to come Wednesday to set up the program of care.
She was getting into very bad pain over the week-end and it just continued to increase. The med the Dr prescribed helped some but not enough.
However, the first hospice nurse did put in the order for Morphine for Margaret on Tuesday and they delivered it to the house Tues PM. I had an on call phone-nurse to consult with thru the night and we had several communications because the pain seemed to not subside. With the help of the phone consults by near dawn she started to get some if not complete relief.
Then at early AM she started to have labored breathing. I prayed to God that he'd not allow this to be added to her already suffering condition. Shortly after having been informed by the phone nurse her assigned nurse called. She said she'd be there within the hour. Meanwhile I was trying to just keep her comfortable with moisture to her mouth etc. I decided I'd go get her some ice chips and told her I'd be right back. I was gone only a very short time and when I returned I thought the labored breathing had been relieved but realized she had passed. I layed with her, kissed her, and held her till the nurse arrived. 
I truly am grateful her misery was ended...it helped to accept her leaving. It would be too selfish of me to wish her to stay. 
So in the end it was her and I ..and I am comforted she had her wish fulfilled to die in her home. I can't say enough good things about the hospice team. Though we only just signed on and hadn't even met the nuse till after Margaret passed.... she and the other gal that came from Hospice was absolutely wonderful! I can't say enough good about them. 
I want to thank my "board-family" for all the love, comfort and support thru my sisters ordeal. You are the best!

I seem to be on "auto-pilot" ... it seems surreal at this point. I am home and though yes am exhausted... I can't quite settle down yet to sleep so decided to come and let you know.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your sister.You will be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hugs to you and I hope you sleep with the angels tonight. I'm sure your sister is watching over you

for all your kindness and help in making her last days meaningful.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My sympathies to you, Terry. I lost my sister at a young age, too. It's very hard - a chapter in your life has closed. She was lucky to have such a devoted sister as you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Teri, I am so sorry for your loss. You're a wonderful sister. I know how very much my sister means to me, and this news just breaks my heart. Please know how much you are loved.

Deb


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh My God, i am so sorry. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss, but glad your sister is finally free of pain and at peace. Now you must take care of yourself.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Iam so sorry.
I understand your exaustion and not being able to wind down and sleep.
The Hospice people were the same loving wonderful way when my mom passed.
Im glad your sister got to be at home.
My mom hung on for days, I felt like she wanted me to leave the room, maybe your sister didn't want you to be there at THAT moment. They have such strength even at those times I believe.








I hope this helped. 
I never told anyone all this. But now it's important.








Again Im sorry.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Sending loving thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Terry, I am so sorry for your loss. It is good that hospice was involved, and that your sister could be in her home at the end. I have worked with a number of hospice groups in my work, and I have found these people to be tops. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so sorry , the loss to your family must be immeasurable . Sarah


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Terry, I am so sorry for the loss of your sister. What a wonderful gift it was for both of you that you had these past few months together. I'll be thinking of you as you go through the difficult days ahead.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.
















Hospice is wonderful. They helped us with my Dad in his last days.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

I must have missed your previous post about your sister. I am very sorry for your loss, but glad to know that she is not suffering any longer.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, My family will keep you in our prayers for strength and guidance in your time of sorrow.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

My thoughts are with you at this hard time.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Terry, reading about what you just experienced brought back all the memories of my mom. My mom also was in great pain and just couldn't get relief, hospice is a God send. I will always remember the special days I had with my mom before she went home. I know the exhaustion you feel, and how you know it was time for her to go. I believe your sister was so grateful for your love and all the time you spent with her. The days ahead will be a blur and you will manage to make it through. God Bless you, now it's your time to rest and take care of yourself. I'll be praying for you. Rest in the Lords arms.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I am very sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am soo soo sorry for your loss.














Prayers are sent your way











The labored breathing is the hardest. My dad passed March 27th and he went into labored breathing. It was like one minute you want him to have peace, yet it was hard to let go. 



Tina


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*God bless you







and bring you peace swiftly. I have PMed you.*

*Melanie*


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

May the knowledge that her suffering is over bring you peace. You were a true blessing to her.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I can't find the words to say how I feel... To take care of your sister while she is suffering, is something that takes so much strength. She was very lucky to have you as her sister... I am so sorry for your loss...and wish you and your family peace.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Teri, I know you are feeling so many things right now and will be for sometime to come allow yourself the process to heal and let sweet Naddie comfort you. Remember you can share all your emotions with her and she will love you all the more, just as your sister cherished you for all the love you have for her. If you ever want to talk or yell or just be quiet but know someone is there with you pm me either here or the other board or instant message me or email me. You are in my thoughts and prayers my dear friend.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh Teri, I am so sorry to hear of your sister's passing. I hope that you can find comfort in knowing that you fullfilled her wish to spend her last days in her home. I can't imagine the inner strength and courage it took to care for her. Bless you for being such a caring person. Some angels walk this earth.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

's to you and your family. I am very sorry to hear about this, but as you said, at least her pain is ended. I went through the same thing with my grandma only a year ago, but she didnt have cancer...I send prayers your way during this difficult time.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's very hard to let go of someone you love so much, but at least now she can have some peace and not suffer. If you need to talk we're all here for you









<div align="center">Desiree


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no







I'm so sorry





















please take care of yourself, you've been through so much


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We are so so sorry. I agree, it's time for you to take care of "you". Sending hugs.









Bob and Marsha


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Terry,
Please accept my heartfelt condolences, I am so sorry .
What a tragedy, it's terrible.
Please take care of you and know that there are lots of prayers and constant thoughts headed your way.
ANDREA


















[attachment=23901:attachment]


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Terry, I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Terry, I am so very sorry for your loss. And I understand how tired you are right now. 

I took care of a friend of mine for 5 months, here in my home, till she passed away. Man, near the end it was non-stop.....I was totally exhausted!!! Finally Hospice had an aide come sit with her for the night so I could get some sleep. She died early the next morning.....they had told me I needed to remove myself from her so she could "go".

Sounded so strange at the time, but now that you said your sister passed while you were out of the room - maybe they knew what they were talking about. (?).

After that I found myself wondering aimlessly around the house not knowing what to do for days. It takes time to get back to normal. And she was your "sister"







Oh..I am so sorry.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I too am sorry for your loss! My condolences to you and your family.
XOXO
Nancy


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I sit here writing this through tears. I am so sorry. I know it's good that she is no longer suffering but she was your sister and this has to be so hard for you














Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. I am deeply sorry for your loss and glad you can find peace knowing she is no longer in pain. Take care!






























Gena


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful sister you were to care for her. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time and I hope you will take care of yourself.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Terry, I am so very sorry for your loss of your dear sister, my thoughts and prayers go to you and your family


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, may you be comforted that you did everything you could and she is no longer suffering.














Twinkie Dink's mom,Jill


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Hugs to you and I hope you sleep with the angels tonight. I'm sure your sister is watching over you
> 
> for all your kindness and help in making her last days meaningful.
> 
> ...


I can't agree with this more! I am sure your sister is relieved from her pain and is smiling from heaven . 

We are all hear for you if you need us. 

Andrea


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am so very sorry. Cancer is such a terrible disease.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.







My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Terry, I am so very sorry for your loss.







Your sister was very lucky to have had a sibling as devoted and caring as you.

Yes, Hospice is an amazing organization. I became familiar with them when my father and mother were dying. I kept calling them my angels. I just can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Terry. You and your family are in my prayers. I'm glad you are able to take some peace from knowing your sister's pain is over. It will be so wonderful one day to reunite with our loved ones in Heaven.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. What a blessing you were to your sister. My thought & prayers are with you. We used hospice when my father had cancer and they are amazing people.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss...Your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure she was greatly comforted by your presence.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you loss!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

teri, my deepest, heartfelt condolences to you at this difficult time. 
you are an amazing sister and friend, your love and kindness are immeasurable.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sister.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I am speechless, because I don't know anything to say that would comfort you thru this. I am So sorry for your loss. ((hugs)) She was very lucky to have you for a sister!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thoughts, prayers, hugs, and condolences to you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Terry, you will be in my thoughts and prayers. You were a wonderful sister.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. ......................Pat


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I am so sorry.
You, and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sister. Our warm prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I just returned from a vacation to read your news. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

Hospice was there for us when my mother passed from ovarian cancer 12 years ago. My father and I were holding her hand in my old bedroom, as he recited their favorite poetry. The nurses were wonderful...and they just 'knew,' and thus we were prepared. 

I am so sorry for your loss. I know that it will take time to fill the void left by your beloved sister's departure. God Bless you and yours.









Christina


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Terri,
I'm so sorry about everything, yet, I'm so glad you were there for your sister. I know you wouldn't want it any other way. I'm happy your sister died at home, too.

You're such a kind and courageous lady. I hope soon you can take some time and be good to yourself. Give Naddie a kiss.
Love, Kerry


ps I hope this picture makes you smile. I'm fing scary looking. Crisse, Darla and Fallon are beautiful!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You showed your sister real love until the very end - being there for her no matter what. My prayers are with you.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You're a really great sister! You are in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Hi, Terry my name is Debbie. I'm new to the board but wanted to extend my heartfelt sympathy to you. There is nothing easy about seeing a loved one suffer, nor is it easy to lose a loved one. Though I know how greatly your heart aches, I can promise you that in time your grief will soften and your pain will lessen. One day the sun will shine and you will be warmed by fond memories of your sister, and you will once again smile. Take care.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Terry, I'm so sorry about your sister. Bless you for caring for her. I'm sure she was well cared for and knew she was loved. God bless.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. My deepest sympathy goes to you and your family.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Please know that you are in all out thoughts and prayers. Rest now and know that God has accepted another angel and all the pain is now replaced with peace. Take care of yourself now.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry.


----------

